# Raise sound volume above maximum



## sailormoon21

Hi, does anybody know what application or method i can use to raise the volume of the sound in windows xp above maximum? Very often when I watch dvds on my computer the sound is very low even when raised to the maximum and its hard to follow the dialogues save through the subtitles.

Does a software which solves my problem exist? 

I'm aware that raising the sound above maximum might result in distortion yet I often play music at louder levels without problems


----------



## Elvandil

Sound from the PC is unamplified. You should raise the volume on your sound system, or get a more powerful one. Don't you have a volume control on your amp?


----------



## sailormoon21

I use headphones, yes I do have a volume control on the headphones, but again that is set to maximum
I was hoping a software could do the job


----------



## Byteman

The sound system= amplified, or also called powered, speakers that use an AC adapter that plugs into a wall outlet, does the computer have this type of speakers?

Or, are they just two speakers, one of which plugs into the back or some port on the computer, and does not have any external AC adapter that plugs into an outlet?


Was the volume as low as it is now, from the first time you got or used this computer?


----------



## frank.awsome

Seems that you are using the front panel of the computer. Have you checked on the back panel line out port ??

I have this same problem as there was problem in the circuit of the front panel due to which optimized sound is not coming on to my headphone then i choose the port of line out on the back of the system and it solved the problem for me. I would suggest you to try this method once....



Cheers !


----------



## new tech guy

Check windows volume control for the soundcard or maybe see if the driver provides its own volume level? I would check to be sure they are turned up, or if this recently started system restore back to before the problem started or if no joy try re installation of the drivers.


----------



## zyper95

You could try downloading DFX for Windows Media Player here:

http://www.fxsound.com/index.php?vendor=15&subvendor=0&plus=0&refer=0


----------



## sailormoon21

I always plugged my headphones to the port at the back of the computer so that excludes the port dilemma. When I play mp3s I can raise the sound to a blast but with SOME movies the sound is just way too low; maybe it's the way it was made, because maybe the dvd was made to be played on a TV set where volume control is different.

Zyper95, the plugins link you gave me get somewhere closer to solving my issue, I wish there was a general plugin for windows since I play dvds with PowerDVD player
I couldn't test it completely because the software is a trial version; the sound volume still low but if the full version lets me raise the volume above that it would maybe solve the problem for windows media player

I'll search for audio enhancer software

EDIT:

I've found a solution, it was right beneath my nose but I forgot all about it - a sound enhancement program was provided with my soundcard, CMI Audio config. The volume for each speaker was not raised to the maximum.
The sound is a teeny weeny bit better now


----------



## dez_666

I have these -> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/speakers_audio/home_pc_speakers/devices/234&cl=us,en

If you are looking into some new speakers...theyre pretty darn good


----------

